# Halfpast5's pictures of e60..



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

My try, here it goes...


























































enjoy


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

Great looking car :thumbup: 


Do you not like taking pics from the back? :dunno:


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

hahaha, great observation...I'm still a little touchy about her backside. When i first saw the E60 in person, I thought I was going to throw up when I walked around back. Now, I'm more accepting, but still not 100% comfortable. I have taken a few before (one in my sig) just doesn't look as aggressive I guess. Thanks for the comp.

Amber


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Now, be honest, Amber, did you actually take these pictures?  I can't even take pics half as decent as yours!  

Great quality! :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Half past 5...as in 5:30? 

Like how people started calling the 745i "quarter to eight" or just plain "quarter"?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, nice pictures and beautiful car!! :yikes: I drove a new 530i the other day and liked it quite a bit. I absolutely love the Active Steering.

Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Badass! :thumbup:


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

BlackChrome said:


> Now, be honest, Amber, did you actually take these pictures?  I can't even take pics half as decent as yours!
> 
> Great quality! :thumbup:


thanks dude, how's the weather been treating u up north my fellow Pac NWner


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Andy said:


> Wow, nice pictures and beautiful car!! :yikes: I drove a new 530i the other day and liked it quite a bit. I absolutely love the Active Steering.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


Thanks, yeah, I dont really notice the diff. in the steering until I saw my friend drive his Explorer, I was like "why are you turning the wheel so much?......thats just silly...:slap: "


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Badass is right! :bigpimp: 

And I really like E60's rear end, c'mon :dunno:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

HFPST5 said:


> thanks dude, how's the weather been treating u up north my fellow Pac NWner


Actually, not too bad. But not as nice as your SD weather though!


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

rost12 said:


> Badass is right! :bigpimp:
> 
> And I really like E60's rear end, c'mon :dunno:


I take that its not the ONLY rear end you like


----------



## mspeed76 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice pictures! 

i'm the opposite, i think the rear looks great. 

its the front im not too crazy about.. alot better with clear headlights though


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Nice car, nice pics!

You should submit 'em to "The Hire 2"


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> Nice car, nice pics!
> 
> You should submit 'em to "The Hire 2"


 :rofl: they're not going to be abusing this one! she's babied. I miss that thing, I never got to truly take her out. Twisties+Active steerin=


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

That car looks great. I think the back of the E60 looks great too. :thumbup:


----------



## Silver4evr (Feb 15, 2004)

*Nice Ride*

I like the active steering also.


----------



## ambiguous (Feb 17, 2004)

nice lookin! :thumbup:


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks guys


----------



## nubmw (Apr 28, 2004)

a few quick questions..

did you add the "sports package" ? i noticed your front bumper is different?
also, do those wheels come with the sports package? what size are they?

nice car btw :thumbup:


----------

